# code P1682 on 2012 cruze



## martyf (Jan 12, 2019)

wondering if anyone else had this problem and if so how did you fix it? also code P2076. other problems also but would like to start with these. any help would be greatlu appreciated


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The P2076 will turn up a couple results here...basically the flap in the intake manifold is stuck or broken. Some have reported that you can detach the arm underneath the intake, wiggle it back and forth, and reattach it...basically, crudded up by PCV gunk.

I have never seen the other code. Might guess negative battery cable.


----------



## martyf (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you will try that. Also have you heard about traction control coming on sometime then off and no codes? Also power steering went out a year ago, pulled over and shut it off for about 10 minutes and then everything was fine but ac wont work since then.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

martyf said:


> Thank you will try that. Also have you heard about traction control coming on sometime then off and no codes? Also power steering went out a year ago, pulled over and shut it off for about 10 minutes and then everything was fine but ac wont work since then.


You are making even more of a case for a faulty negative battery now...quite common on Cruzes. There's an extended warranty campaign out for it, but it takes about 10 minutes and $20 to fix it yourself.


----------



## martyf (Jan 12, 2019)

Thank you for that. Do I need to change negative cable or something else.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

P1682 is the ECM ignition power relay fault. It's from the ECM sensing two different battery voltages. It can be caused by a bad battery cable, but it's usually the relay or the fuse block. Diagnosis is preferred to parts replacement, but swapping the KR75 Engine control relay with another one of the EXACT SAME PART NUMBER from the fuse block could be a quick check.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*P1682* Driver 5 Line 2

This is for GMC, but is similar

Caused by a blown fuse on a Corvette

Silverado


*What causes the P2076 code?*



Faulty IMT valve position sensor
IMT valve position sensor wires that are broken, shorted, frayed, disconnected or corroded
IMT valve position sensor connector that is disconnected or corroded
Faulty MAF sensor
MAF sensor wires that are broken, shorted, frayed, disconnected or corroded
MAF sensor connector that is disconnected or corroded
Faulty barometric pressure sensor
Barometric pressure sensor wires that are broken, shorted, frayed, disconnected or corroded
Barometric pressure sensor connector that is disconnected or corroded
Carbon build up on the intake manifold tuning valve
Intake manifold tuning valve stuck open/closed
Faulty PCM

Read more here

*"Please Help Find Part" IMT Sensor Code, P2076*


----------

